

A Billionaire Mathematician’s Life of Ferocious Curiosity - yagibear
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/08/science/a-billionaire-mathematicians-life-of-ferocious-curiosity.html

======
yagibear
For discussion see later submission
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8004244](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8004244)

